# Corn



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 10, 2005)

From the files of Teen Girl Squad!

Complete with Naginata!


----------



## Navarre (Oct 10, 2005)

That's too weird.  lol

Maybe he was trying for a technique where one attacks the ears...but got confused and thought they were talking about ears of corn.

Good thing he ran. That's too much corn. He'd have been creamed. ... Get it? Creamed corn?

*crickets*

hello? hello?

where'd the audience go?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 10, 2005)

Corn variants, as well


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 10, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> That's too weird. lol
> 
> Maybe he was trying for a technique where one attacks the ears...but got confused and thought they were talking about ears of corn.
> 
> ...


*groans*

that was too corny


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 10, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> That's too weird. lol
> 
> Maybe he was trying for a technique where one attacks the ears...but got confused and thought they were talking about ears of corn.
> 
> ...


I dunno...I thought he was hiding there after prolonged surveillance...you know Corn Stalk-ing?

*more crickets*


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 10, 2005)

One must have a fettish for corn.

Terry


----------



## arnisador (Oct 10, 2005)

Hmmm...I think I'm missing some context here...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 10, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I think I'm missing some context here...


Well, it's sort of hard to explain...here, try this: http://www.homestarrunner.com/

or, more specifically, this: http://www.homestarrunner.com/tgsmenu.html

Plenty o' context there.

egg


----------

